# Another thin wheel brush request



## IanW555 (Dec 1, 2017)

In desperate need of a long thin wheel brush to get between the brake calliper and inside wheel rim. Yes I could roll the car to get at the inner wheel rim, but that's not gonna clean the brake calliper.

In my wheel bucket I have all sizes of wheel woolie, micro fibre cloth, mitt, EZ Detail large brush - nothing will get between the wheel and the calliper.

Help :wall:

I supposed I could stop being so cheap and upgrade the current 19" wheels to 20" :lol:


BMW M Performance Brakes by Ian Waller, on Flickr


BMW M Performance Brakes by Ian Waller, on Flickr


BMW M Performance Brakes by Ian Waller, on Flickr


BMW M Performance Brakes by Ian Waller, on Flickr


BMW M Performance Brakes by Ian Waller, on Flickr


----------



## IanW555 (Dec 1, 2017)

I did wonder about something like this?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

IanW555 said:


> I did wonder about something like this?


I reckon you could damage your wheels with the S/S on that!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the same wheels, same brakes 
This will just about fit

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies-vent-brush.html

Have a look at this thread
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=413056


----------



## IanW555 (Dec 1, 2017)

tosh said:


> I have the same wheels, same brakes
> This will just about fit
> 
> https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies-vent-brush.html
> ...


Cheers, I have ordered the vent brush.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

IanW555 said:


> In desperate need of a long thin wheel brush to get between the brake calliper and inside wheel rim. Yes I could roll the car to get at the inner wheel rim, but that's not gonna clean the brake calliper.
> 
> In my wheel bucket I have all sizes of wheel woolie, micro fibre cloth, mitt, EZ Detail large brush - nothing will get between the wheel and the calliper.
> 
> ...


The small EZ wheel brush should fit, I had the same size brakes on my M2 and it fitted in fine.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

How about the Microfibre Madness Incredibrush (flat version).

Jon from Forensic Detailing used to use on with his M135i/M140i so should fit.


----------



## IanW555 (Dec 1, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The small EZ wheel brush should fit, I had the same size brakes on my M2 and it fitted in fine.





neilmcl said:


> How about the Microfibre Madness Incredibrush (flat version).
> 
> Jon from Forensic Detailing used to use on with his M135i/M140i so should fit.


Cheers guys, I will see how the Vent brush works first, will update after clean on weekend.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Home bargins do a flat miforfober duster about 2quid the core of very thin























Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanW555 (Dec 1, 2017)

Quick update, the Vent brush worked great - thank you. 

On a side note, why the hell is the vent brush handle soooooooo long?!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Because it’s for vents and grills?

I think they mean brake ducts and side vents, rather than interior vents. Good for BMW rain channels, the ones next to the bonnet hinges. Near the windscreen. The ones that are always full of leaves. 

I think it may work (be the correct diameter) on the BMW front kidney grill, but mine are gloss black and will scratch if you cough on them. 

Length is useful for engine bays, but I know what you mean; had to cut my handle down with some wire cutters.


----------



## cattytown (Sep 9, 2011)

As a radical suggestion, might it have been easier to take the wheel off?

Paul.


----------

